# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Hole? What hole?

## PlatypusGardens

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...aired-two-days    :Shock:

----------


## commodorenut

That's what our road crews need to learn from.

----------


## Jon

> That's what our road crews need to learn from.

  Even the formal handover.  
You can imagine the equivalent down here "yeah mate, shes probably right to go.  We will back in a month or so to finish off.  The boys have done a top job, we are only two weeks over" 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spottiswoode

Its surprising how quick some of this stuff can be done 'in an emergency'. Having worked with local councils with admittedly smaller holes it isn't uncommon to see them reinstate some in under 24hrs, but then leave it a week or two to settle before completing the final wearing course.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> "yeah mate, shes probably right to go. 
>  We will back in a month or so to finish off. 
>  The boys have done a top job, we are only two weeks over"

   :Rofl5:   
Sounds about right.

----------


## 100notout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3A-kA3sEeA

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Amasian

----------

